# Oysters!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

The bar has thawed and so have Kirstin and Kyra. We're ready to see who survived Snowpacolypse and give them a beer (or 10)! Hope to see everyone out tonight!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good! 
Local oysters? Where is this and how much per dozen?

Thanks.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pensacola Beach Hilton - Latitudes Bar. Oysters free, liquor and beer......you have to pay but what a deal.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Yeaaa! I will be there!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I was impressed the one time I came . trying to get the wife on the phone now as she is doing charity work " what a woman I have " :thumbup:
will try to make it

edited to say we couldn't find the place after all but Peglegs helped us out


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome time meeting and hanging out with everyone tonight, I'll definitely be attending more meet ups as I'm sure goes for argobull! Good times and good people- cheers!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

HisName said:


> I was impressed the one time I came . trying to get the wife on the phone now as she is doing charity work " what a woman I have " :thumbup:
> will try to make it
> 
> edited to say we couldn't find the place after all but Peglegs helped us out


*We started at Hemmingways for $1.00 fish tacos, then when we heard a warm place had been secured, we eased on over to Lattitudes at the Hilton, and hid out under the heaters.*


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Good times. Nice to meet y'all

-Jameson


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if Latitudes has oysters today or Gilligan's ?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

h2o4u said:


> Does anyone know if Latitudes has oysters today or Gilligan's ?


Only on Wed, and if the weather is nice this time of year, they did not last Wed.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks BT, I guess we'll hit Peglegs!


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeaaa! I will be there!!!


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeaaa! I will be there!!!


----------

